# A nice Day at the Craft Boutique



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

I was encouraged by a friend who makes jewelry to have a booth at a women's service club Boutique. This show hasn't had any woodworkers. I decided to say no and work in my shop. At the last minute I reconsidered- I needed some wood money! I had a bunch of fancy cutting boards and boxes ready for a show next week. I took a nice selection- mostly as advertising for an Artist's show in December in this area. I was the only woodworker among a lot of sewing stuff, paintings, photos, and jewelry. On Friday evening I sold a few things. The crowd was small. A lot of retired people, and members and friends. This was about what I expected. I talked with some local people I hadn't seen for a while. It was a pleasant evening. Saturday morning I sold most of the nicer pieces I had made for the bigger show. I could have sold more if I had them . I got orders for more as well. I had just put 13 items in a shop on consignment and sent some more to a gallery. NOW I have to work hard to make up the inventory. I was really surprised. You just never know. I made $500.00 for a $20.00 booth fee. And my time and materials of course. I hope to do as well next week at a 'better' venue.
Robert


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

This is very encouraging…thanks for the post.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thats cool and heaps better than my experience. 
I made a selection for my mothers craft day, which also had no other wood work. Instead of selling most, I sold just a few. I know it was only quick and easy stuff to put together quickly but….. Anyway I wont be doing anything like that again in a hurry. I really didn't enjoy doing it for very little gain! ;-(


----------

